# Frische Bratwürste räuchern



## coschie (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Rauchexperten,

da über die Feiertage etwas Zeit ist und der Weihnachtsmann eine geräucherte Stärkung sicher nicht ablehnt, würde ich gern mal diese Daumenstarken ungeräucherten Bratwürste von unserem Fleischer in den Räucherofen hängen und mit rauchenden Buchenspänen behandeln.
Da ich aber diesbezüglich noch eine Erfahrung habe, hoffe ich auf euch.
Wieviel Temeratur und wieviel Zeit braucht die Wurst?

Danke


----------



## Trader1667 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Das interessiert mich auch


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Naja, das kommt jetzt drauf an, ob du die Wurst auch gleich gegart haben willst...

Bei uns in der Pfalz isst man zum Beispiel auch sehr gerne Luftgetrocknete Bratwurst, dazu wird grobe Bratwurst, frisch, zum Trocknen gehängt, in den Keller zum Beispiel an einen fliegensicheren Platz. Dann lässt man die Würste hängen bis sie schön fest getrocknet sind, das ist dann dem persönlichen Geschmack vorbehalten.

Wenn man nun die Bratwurst vor dem Trocknen mit kaltem Rauch veredelt ist das was feines...

Allerdings essen wir Pfälzer frische grobe Bratwurst gerne auch mal roh aufs Brot (mit Zwiebelringen eine Delikatesse)...man muss es eben mögen...

Wenn du jetzt die Bratwurst heiss räuchern möchtest, dann ist sie ja gleich gegart mit dem Räuchervorgang, da würde ich das machen wie beim Fisch auch, so rund 80°C und dann gelegentlich kontrollieren wie der Garzustand ist, das merkst du ja auf Fingerdruck...kommt dann wohl auch wieder auf die Dicke der Wurst drauf an...damit habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen...will ich auch irgendwie gar nicht machen...steh dann doch mehr auf die heimische Variante...


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Wo ist der Sinn in dieser Aktion ? #c 

 Bei uns gibt es Metzger ( Profis ),die es bestimmt
 besser schaffen.


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Wo ist der Sinn in dieser Aktion ? #c
> 
> Bei uns gibt es Metzger ( Profis ),die es bestimmt
> besser schaffen.
> ...



Lust am Selbermachen??? Etwas Neues probieren??? Warum gibt es Leute die Lachs und Forellen selbst räuchern, auch da kann es jemanden geben der es professioneller und besser macht!!! Ebenso Fische fangen...

Räuchern macht riesig Spaß...vor allem weil man da mal Sachen zu probieren bekommt die man sonst niemals bekommen würde...


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

@ Uwe H,

 hast Recht. :m 
 Jedem das Seine.


 Gruß

 j,Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



> Wo ist der Sinn in dieser Aktion ? #c


Na ja, wenn es danach geht, könnten wir unseren Fisch auch geräuchert kaufen und bräuchten es nicht selber machen.   #h 
Es geht ja wohl hauptsächlich um den Spass dabei und das selbstgefertigte Ergebnis. :g 

Zum Thema: Ich habe auch schon frische Mettwürste geräuchert. Das geht aber nur mit Kaltrauch. Um diese Jahreszeit kein Problem.
Ich habe die Würste in den Ofen gehängt, im Brennraum einen Haufen Buchenspäne aufgeschichtet und dann einen Grillbrikett, den ich zum Glühen gebracht habe, da reingesteckt.
Dadurch hat sich nur Rauch gebildet und keine Temperatur. Das geht natürlich nicht an einem Abend. Ich habe das eine ganze Woche über gemacht. Jeweils immer ca. 2 Stunden.
Das Ergebnis war oberlecker und sollte auch mit Bratwürsten gehen.


----------



## ollidi (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ups. Hat sich ein bischen mit dem Posting von Uwe_H überschnitten. :m


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Uwe H,
> 
> hast Recht. :m
> Jedem das Seine.
> ...



Eben...ich trockne mir auch die Bratwürste immer selbst, weil bei unserem Metzger sind die getrockneten grundsätzlich ausverkauft wenn ich eine dringend brauche...also hängen die immer im Keller und werden nie alle...


----------



## petipet (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Oh, die esse ich gerne.

Bestimmt hat die eine oder andere Region in Deutschland ihren besonderen Geschmack.
Aber eins, darf für mich nicht drinn sein, als Gewürz. Knoblauch.
Pfeffer, Salz, Senfkorn... sind für mich das Gerüst für eine urtümliche Wurst... der Rest macht der Rauch.

Gruß, peter


----------



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



petipet schrieb:


> Oh, die esse ich gerne.
> 
> Bestimmt hat die eine oder andere Region in Deutschland ihren besonderen Geschmack.
> Aber eins, darf für mich nicht drinn sein, als Gewürz. Knoblauch.
> ...



Jepp,
ohne Knoblauch#6 

Aber es gibt Regionen in D die liebens nur mit Knoblauch z.B. im Eichsfeld.

Aber egal wie gewürzt,

die frischen Würste ca. 14 Tage in einem Raum mit Temperatur unter 15°,
größer 0°C abhängen lassen und dann je nach Wunsch 8 bis 40 tage kalt
räuchern.

Zur Frage weshalb man sich sowas an tut:

Lasst euch beim Fleischer Würste mir einer Standartwurstmischung füllen
und räuchert sie so wie beschrieben. Vergleicht das Ergebnis mit der Wust
beim Fleischer und ihr werdet nicht glauben dass beide Würste aus ein und
der selben Mischung bestehen.#h


----------



## Uwe_H (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Und noch besser ist es wenn man sich mal die Wurst ganz und gar selbst macht...bei mir steht das demnächst mal an...habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen Wurstfüller geleistet...ein lustiges Machinchen...und dann gehtd as rund hier...dann wird es auch Wildsaubratwurst geben...überhaupt wird dann alles verwurstelt...mir fehlt nur die Zeit und der Nerv im Moment...


----------



## Nauke (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Und noch besser ist es wenn man sich mal die Wurst ganz und gar selbst macht...bei mir steht das demnächst mal an...habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen Wurstfüller geleistet...ein lustiges Machinchen...und dann gehtd as rund hier...dann wird es auch Wildsaubratwurst geben...überhaupt wird dann alles verwurstelt...mir fehlt nur die Zeit und der Nerv im Moment...



Jepp, selbiges Teil werde ich mir auch zu legen.

Aber denk dran, die Presse so befüllen, dass es zu keinen Lufteinschlüssen
kommt. Sonst gibts Grünspan.

Räuchere die Wildschweinfilets im Ganzen. Vorsicht beim Einlegen die sind 
schnell durchgesalzen. Wenn du es schaffst, außen ne kräftige Kruste zu
bekomme und gleichzeitig ist innen noch ein Cent großer rosa Kern, dann
hast du Gaumenfreude pur.

Sabber, Sabber, himmm Hunger, lechs#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Eben...ich trockne mir auch die Bratwürste immer selbst, weil bei unserem Metzger sind die getrockneten grundsätzlich ausverkauft wenn ich eine dringend brauche...also hängen die immer im Keller und werden nie alle...


 

@ Uwe,#h 

genau das sind die richtigen. #6 


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Eben...ich trockne mir auch die Bratwürste immer selbst


Gude Uwe, die luftgetrockneten sind auch mein Favorit aber kann man denn einfach rohe Bratwürste im Keller aufhängen! Ich denke die zum driggeln vorgesehenen könnten irgendwie mit Pökelsalz oder so vorbehandelt sein? Müsste man mal den vertrauenswürdigen Metzger fragen. :g


----------



## Uwe_H (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gude Uwe, die luftgetrockneten sind auch mein Favorit aber kann man denn einfach rohe Bratwürste im Keller aufhängen! Ich denke die zum driggeln vorgesehenen könnten irgendwie mit Pökelsalz oder so vorbehandelt sein? Müsste man mal den vertrauenswürdigen Metzger fragen. :g



Na da musst du nichtd einen Metzger fragen, unser Metzger macht das auch nicht anders...

Eine luftgetrocknete Bratwurst wird ja nicht 2 Jahre lang aufgehoben, dieser Trocknungsprozess dauert ca 10-14 Tage, und dann isst man das Ding ja auch, sonst ist sie etwas zu fest!!!

Man muss während dem Trocknen allerdings gelegentlich mal ein Auge drauf werfen, Wurstfachleute sagen: "Wenn die Wurst hohl zieht" dann musst du sie essen...und zwar schnell...

Es kann folgendes passieren: Wenn die Wurst nicht perfekt gefüllt ist, oder die Wurstmasse nicht homogen vermischt ist und sich so im Innern der Wurst ein Hohlraum während der Trocknungsphase bilden kann, dann wird das etwas kritisch...

Was sich auch jederzeit auf der Aussenseite der Wurst bilden kann ist eine etwas weissliche Schicht, die kann man aber abwischen, oder einfach die Wurst abpellen, dann ist auch wieder alles im Lot...und Mahlzeit dann!!!

Im Winter macht es ja keine Probleme, da sind ja keine Fliegen unterwegs...im Sommer gibt es dafür spezielle Trockenschränke...einfach eine Kiste bauen die nur aus einem Rahmen besteht, die Seitenteile werden mit Fliegennetz bespannt, so kann die Luft zirkulieren und die Fliegen kommen nicht an die Wurst, oder man nimmt eben einen geräumigen Leinen oder Baumwollsack und packt ihn um das Trocknungsgut, eben einen Schinkensack.

Wenn du es probieren willst mach einfach folgendes:

Kauf dir ein paar frische grobe Bratwürste (Pfälzer Bratwurst, ja ne, iss klar, oder???) und häng sie dir einfach in den Keller oder in die Speisekammer (nicht in den Kühlschrank, das ist wichtig!!!) und probier es aus...das kostet nicht viel und man hat nicht allzu viel zu verlieren...

Diese Spezialität nennt man dann:

Lufdgedriggeldieh Broohdworschd!!!

Als Alternative ist es auch sehr mit Blutwurst im Ring zu empfehlen, einfach den ganzen Ring aufhängen...der darf dann auch etwas länger hängen...und wir nennen das Endprodukt:

Lufdgedriggeldieh Grieweworschd (ist das nicht ein hocherotisches Wort???)

Viel Spaß beim experimentieren und lasst es euch schmecken!!!


----------



## coschie (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Hallo Freunde,

da ich seit kurzem einen Räucherofen besitze aber in einer Bergregion wohne und aus diesem Grund kein Angelfreund bin, wollte ich außer Käse mal etwas anderes probieren.
Aber leider ist dieses wohl ohne Erfahrung oder Tipps von Erfahrenen nicht so einfach realisiebar.
Leider habe ich als 3-Schichtarbeiter einfach nicht die Zeit die Würste 8-40 Tage zu räuchern auch wenn dies weitgehenst allein abläuft.
Letztendlich habe ich als Nichtangler nur nach neuen Ideen gesucht,um die Neugierde zu befriedigen.


gruß coschie


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Was sich auch jederzeit auf der Aussenseite der Wurst bilden kann ist eine etwas weissliche Schicht


Gude Uwe,

danke Dir für die sehr ausführliche Anleitung, könnte es sich dabei um austretendes Salz handeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## Uwe_H (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Könnte wohl austretendes Salz sein...es könnte sich aber vielleicht auch um einen Edelschimmelpilz handeln, vielleicht ist er auch nicht ganz so edel...:q...aber Spaß beiseite...viele Pfälzer sind schon gestorben und werden auch in Zukunft sterben, aber man hat noch nie von einem Todesfall durch Bratwurstvergiftung gehört!!!

Sehr gut zum Lufttrocknen geeignet ist auch ein kleiner frischer Schwartenmagen...absolute Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Wurst im Naturdarm verpackt ist, sonst kann es ja auch kaum klappen!!!


----------



## Marc38120 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Allerdings essen wir Pfälzer frische grobe Bratwurst gerne auch mal roh aufs Brot (mit Zwiebelringen eine Delikatesse)...man muss es eben mögen


 

...in norddeutschland mögen viele rohes fleisch (thüringer mett und hackepeter vom rind z.b.) :m


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> ...in norddeutschland mögen viele rohes fleisch (thüringer mett und hackepeter vom rind z.b.) :m



Vernünftige Leute!!!

Rohes Fleisch macht wild!!! :q:q:q


----------



## esox_105 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



> Zitat von *Marc38120*
> 
> 
> _...in norddeutschland mögen viele rohes fleisch (thüringer mett und hackepeter vom rind z.b.) :m_


 


Uwe_H schrieb:


> Vernünftige Leute!!!
> 
> Rohes Fleisch macht wild!!! :q:q:q


 

Du mußt mal ein leckeres *Löwenfrühstück* essen :m .


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> absolute Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Wurst im Naturdarm verpackt ist, sonst kann es ja auch kaum klappen!!!


Vorhin hatte ich eine Bratwurst im *Kunstdarm*, mann war die legger luftgedriggelt und die Pelle ging auch noch super ab. Kunstdarm wäre sicher auch gut zum selbst stopfen z.B. mit Uwe´s Worschtfüllmaschine. #h


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gude Uwe, die luftgetrockneten sind auch mein Favorit aber kann man denn einfach rohe Bratwürste im Keller aufhängen! Ich denke die zum driggeln vorgesehenen könnten irgendwie mit Pökelsalz oder so vorbehandelt sein? Müsste man mal den vertrauenswürdigen Metzger fragen. :g



Hallo, frische Bratwurst zum Lufttrocknen sollte schon mit Pökelsalz hergestellt sein/werden, wg. der Haltbarkeit.

Im keller aufhängen geht schon, wenn Temp. und Luftfeuchtigkeit stimmen, bitte nicht in den Heizungskeller hängen.

Räuchern würde ich die Kaltmethode auf Buchenrauch vorziehen und das über 2 -3 Tage schön langsam.

Ich weis wovon ich rede, habe den Beruf des Fleischers vor gut 40 jahren von der Pieke auf erlernt, mit Hausschlachtung.
Mache meine Rohwurst immer noch selbst für den Eigenbedarf.


----------



## koksbirne (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Aha ein metzger sag ma kannste mir mal ein super rezept für mettwürste geben die ich kalt räuchere wäre echt klasse von dir 

gruß

Jens




Diddipo schrieb:


> Hallo, frische Bratwurst zum Lufttrocknen sollte schon mit Pökelsalz hergestellt sein/werden, wg. der Haltbarkeit.
> 
> Im keller aufhängen geht schon, wenn Temp. und Luftfeuchtigkeit stimmen, bitte nicht in den Heizungskeller hängen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Aha ein metzger sag ma kannste mir mal ein super rezept für mettwürste geben die ich kalt räuchere wäre echt klasse von dir
> 
> gruß
> 
> Jens



Meinst du Mettwurst die man in Scheiben auf Brot/Brötchen macht ?? oder Mettenden ??


----------



## koksbirne (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ne denke das sind dann mettenden die man einfach in die hand nimmt und so isst sorry hätte es vorher klarer ausdrücken können aber bitte schreib noch rein wie lange räuchern und ob man die heiß räuchern kann und wie lange trocknen lassen als komplett vom gehackten oder mett bis zur verzehrfertigen wurst danke

gruß Jens



Diddipo schrieb:


> Meinst du Mettwurst die man in Scheiben auf Brot/Brötchen macht ?? oder Mettenden ??


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Ne denke das sind dann mettenden die man einfach in die hand nimmt und so isst sorry hätte es vorher klarer ausdrücken können aber bitte schreib noch rein wie lange räuchern und ob man die heiß räuchern kann und wie lange trocknen lassen als komplett vom gehackten oder mett bis zur verzehrfertigen wurst danke
> 
> gruß Jens



Also, Du brauchst dazu Naturdarm vom Schwein (Bratwurstkaliber), mageres Bauchfleisch oder Schweineschulter, Pökelsalz, Pfeffer, Senfkörner, etwas Paprika.
Einen Fleischwolf und ne Wurstfüllspritze, letzteres habe ich mal bei Ebay ersteigert, ist ne einache Handkurbelspritze.

Geräuchert wird kalt, Buchenspäne in den Rauch und etwas Glut dazu, so das es soeben räuchert und nicht zu warm wird, nicht über 20°C. Beim Heißräuchern läuft das Fett raus und die Wurst wird trocken.

Wenn Du wirklich vorhast Mettenden zu machen solltest du schon so 3-4Kg machen, damit sich der Aufwand auch lohnt.


----------



## koksbirne (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Haste auch angaben wieveil ich an gewürzen brauche für 5 Kg und wie lang soll ich die räuchern 12 stunden dann 12 stunden pause oder wie und wieviele tage ?? und wie lange trocknen ?



Diddipo schrieb:


> Also, Du brauchst dazu Naturdarm vom Schwein (Bratwurstkaliber), mageres Bauchfleisch oder Schweineschulter, Pökelsalz, Pfeffer, Senfkörner, etwas Paprika.
> Einen Fleischwolf und ne Wurstfüllspritze, letzteres habe ich mal bei Ebay ersteigert, ist ne einache Handkurbelspritze.
> 
> Geräuchert wird kalt, Buchenspäne in den Rauch und etwas Glut dazu, so das es soeben räuchert und nicht zu warm wird, nicht über 20°C. Beim Heißräuchern läuft das Fett raus und die Wurst wird trocken.
> ...


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Haste auch angaben wieveil ich an gewürzen brauche für 5 Kg und wie lang soll ich die räuchern 12 stunden dann 12 stunden pause oder wie und wieviele tage ?? und wie lange trocknen ?



Ich nehme pro Kg Schweinefleisch: 22gr. Pökelsalz, 2gr. Zucker, 2gr. Pfeffer, 1gr. Kümmel oder Senfkörner, je nachdem was für Geschmack man hat. Nach dem füllen ein Nacht an der Luft trocknen und dann langsam 2-3 tage a 3 Stnd. räuchern, musst halt sehen, wenn sie schöne farbe haben sind sie fertig.


----------



## koksbirne (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Also versteh ich das richtig dass du sie 3 stunden räucherst und dann rausholst und am nächsten tag wieder 3 stunden rein ja ??




Diddipo schrieb:


> Ich nehme pro Kg Schweinefleisch: 22gr. Pökelsalz, 2gr. Zucker, 2gr. Pfeffer, 1gr. Kümmel oder Senfkörner, je nachdem was für Geschmack man hat. Nach dem füllen ein Nacht an der Luft trocknen und dann langsam 2-3 tage a 3 Stnd. räuchern, musst halt sehen, wenn sie schöne farbe haben sind sie fertig.


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Also versteh ich das richtig dass du sie 3 stunden räucherst und dann rausholst und am nächsten tag wieder 3 stunden rein ja ??



Nee, nach dem Räuchern kannste die Wurst ruhig im Rauchschrank lassen da im Schrank noch der Rauchgeruch ist und mit in die Wurst einzieht, es sei denn du hast Angst das der Nachbar sie dir mopst


----------



## Diddipo (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Nee, nach dem Räuchern kannste die Wurst ruhig im Rauchschrank lassen da im Schrank noch der Rauchgeruch ist und mit in die Wurst einzieht, es sei denn du hast Angst das der Nachbar sie dir mopst



Hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner letzten Kohlwurstherstellung, da hatte ich zum Räuchern noch ne alte Blechtonne.


----------



## koksbirne (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Aber trotzdem 3 stunden rauch und dann pause 12 stunden und wieder ja ??




Diddipo schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner letzten Kohlwurstherstellung, da hatte ich zum Räuchern noch ne alte Blechtonne.


----------



## Diddipo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem 3 stunden rauch und dann pause 12 stunden und wieder ja ??


 
Das ist egal ob 12 oder 14 oder 20 Stnd.pause.


----------



## koksbirne (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ok aber sag ma wollte dünnere würste nich so dich wie bratwürste was nehm ich da für einen darm und wieviel meter brauch ich für 1kg masse ??

gruß

Jens



Diddipo schrieb:


> Das ist egal ob 12 oder 14 oder 20 Stnd.pause.


----------



## Diddipo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Ok aber sag ma wollte dünnere würste nich so dich wie bratwürste was nehm ich da für einen darm und wieviel meter brauch ich für 1kg masse ??
> 
> gruß
> 
> Jens


 
Da musste Schafsdärme (Saitling) Kal. 22/24 kaufen, gibts im Fleischereibedarf, gibt es aber nur im Bund mit 100 yard = 91,44m, sind nicht billig, oder bei ebay unter:http://search.ebay.de/search/search...rom=R8&satitle=schafsdarm+saitling&category0=. Pro Kg kannste ca. 3m rechnen.


----------



## koksbirne (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ok danke wenn ich so 90 meter hole wie lange halten sie sich und wie bewahreich die auf



Diddipo schrieb:


> Da musste Schafsdärme (Saitling) Kal. 22/24 kaufen, gibts im Fleischereibedarf, gibt es aber nur im Bund mit 100 yard = 91,44m, sind nicht billig, oder bei ebay unter:http://search.ebay.de/search/search...rom=R8&satitle=schafsdarm+saitling&category0=. Pro Kg kannste ca. 3m rechnen.


----------



## Diddipo (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Ok danke wenn ich so 90 meter hole wie lange halten sie sich und wie bewahreich die auf


 

mach sie in einen Tuppertopf mit Deckel oder ähnliches und dann im Kühlschrank. Haben bei mir schon über ein Jahr gehalten. Kannste auch Portionsweise einfrieren.


----------



## koksbirne (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ich denke ich frag ma bei der metro nach ob die sowas besorgen können wenn ja dann brauch ich ja nur soviel nehmen wie ich brauch achso stelle morgen ma fotos von den makrelen rein wenn ich morgen welche bei der metro bekomme und sie dann räuchere



Diddipo schrieb:


> mach sie in einen Tuppertopf mit Deckel oder ähnliches und dann im Kühlschrank. Haben bei mir schon über ein Jahr gehalten. Kannste auch Portionsweise einfrieren.


----------



## koksbirne (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

He kannste mir auch sagen was ich für nen kaliber muss für bratwurststärke ?


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

@koksbirne 

"Ihr sollt ja nicht arm sterben" :q http://d.grocceni.com/bratwurst.html


----------



## koksbirne (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

is ja schön aber will mettenden und keine bratwürste


----------



## Diddipo (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> is ja schön aber will mettenden und keine bratwürste


 

nimmste 26-28er Kaliber Schweinedarm


----------



## koksbirne (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

26-28 is das wenn der gefüllt ist ?? weil ich hab fürn fleischwolf noch nen rohr was mein vater sich damals hat machen lassen da müsste ich ma gucken poste gleich welchen durchmesser da hat ok wäre nett wenn du mir einen empfielst der darüber geht abe trotzdem möglichst dünn st



Diddipo schrieb:


> nimmste 26-28er Kaliber Schweinedarm


----------



## koksbirne (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

also das rohr hat nen aussendurchmesser von 22 mm


----------



## Diddipo (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> 26-28 is das wenn der gefüllt ist ?? weil ich hab fürn fleischwolf noch nen rohr was mein vater sich damals hat machen lassen da müsste ich ma gucken poste gleich welchen durchmesser da hat ok wäre nett wenn du mir einen empfielst der darüber geht abe trotzdem möglichst dünn st



Wie|kopfkrat  wollste etwa mit dem Fleischwolf füllen.

Kannste vergessen, wenn du das gewürzte Fleisch durch den Wolf gedreht hast musste es erst gut durchmengen und dann inne Wurstfüllspritze. Mit nem Wolf füllen schmiert und quetscht das Fleisch.


----------



## koksbirne (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Wollte die mischung fertig machen und dann mit dem fleichwolf da reinfüllen was heißt denn schmiert und quetscht das fleisch weil möcht mir nich ne extra füllspritze kaufen weil für die wenigen male wo ich wurst mache oder haste bei ebay oder o nen link zu solchen spritzen ?



Diddipo schrieb:


> Wie|kopfkrat wollste etwa mit dem Fleischwolf füllen.
> 
> Kannste vergessen, wenn du das gewürzte Fleisch durch den Wolf gedreht hast musste es erst gut durchmengen und dann inne Wurstfüllspritze. Mit nem Wolf füllen schmiert und quetscht das Fleisch.


----------



## Diddipo (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Wollte die mischung fertig machen und dann mit dem fleichwolf da reinfüllen was heißt denn schmiert und quetscht das fleisch weil möcht mir nich ne extra füllspritze kaufen weil für die wenigen male wo ich wurst mache


 
Ist doch logisch, wenn das durchgedrehte Fleisch nochmal durch den Wolf gedreht wird, die Schnecke und der Vorsatz quetschen es und es sieht schmierig aus.

Ergo: für die paar Dinger lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht, es sei denn du willst öfter Wurst machen, sowie Kohlwurst oder frische Zwiebelwurst usw.
Ich habe meine Wurstspritze über Ebay gekauft, weis aber den Namen nicht mehr.
gib bei Ebay mal Wurstfüller ein.


----------



## koksbirne (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*

Ok meinste die reich auch ?? http://cgi.ebay.de/Hand-Wurstfuelle...ryZ34379QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Diddipo schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch, wenn das durchgedrehte Fleisch nochmal durch den Wolf gedreht wird, die Schnecke und der Vorsatz quetschen es und es sieht schmierig aus.
> 
> Ergo: für die paar Dinger lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht, es sei denn du willst öfter Wurst machen, sowie Kohlwurst oder frische Zwiebelwurst usw.
> Ich habe meine Wurstspritze über Ebay gekauft, weis aber den Namen nicht mehr.
> gib bei Ebay mal Wurstfüller ein.


----------



## Diddipo (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frische Bratwürste räuchern*



koksbirne schrieb:


> Ok meinste die reich auch ?? http://cgi.ebay.de/Hand-Wurstfuelle...ryZ34379QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Da würde ich die Finger von lassen, es sei denn Du hast soviel Kraft um den Kolben der das Wurstbrät rausdrückt mit der Hand reinzudrücken, mit Kurbel muss es schon sein, selbst da muss man schon ganz schön drücken.


----------

